# First Build Along



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

This build along will be a first for me in a couple areas. First, I have never done a build along before. Second, I have never used a router for making a slingshot before either. Im going to try to do all this from my phone.....another first.

I had a fork of unknown wood species that with the help of a friend we screw up by cutting the forks too short. I was going to make a ringer out of it. Disappointed I did not want to throw what little was left of the fork away. I thought I'd ponder it for a while and see if the wood would talk to me and show me what it still had hidden inside of itself that was still workable into a good shooter. After 4 months of bringing it out and looking at it and putting it back and bringing it back out and looking at it again I finally thought I had an inkling of what could be done with it to save it from the scrap box.

I set right to work cutting out the shape piece by piece and looking at it carefully before cutting the next piece off. I apologize for this as I had not thought to do a build along until quite a bit had been cut so I then took the pieces and held them back where they had come from so you could get an idea of what I started with. Here goes.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

So that takes us up to the point of where I realized I should do a build along.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








































After I cleaned up the fork inside I got the idea to try the router with a round over bit. Being a first I did not get the depth set quite right and I had to file the ridge off by hand and remove the cut lines of the router and ad a few contour lines of my own.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like it so far


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised how much filing the routing saved me. Now the hand shaping begins. Because of the curvature of the frame I could only use the router on one side of the frame .









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Trying to keep a small amount of the bark on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

MORE! I want to see more!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Now starting to shape for a better hand fit.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Roughly two and a half hours to this point. She who must be obeyed is calling me to come eat supper. 

More to follow. I hope you all are enjoying this so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Nicely done, thanks for the build along

Eager for more.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks great! I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Enjoying this thread so far.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

I gotta find me a natty fork...gotta learn to shoot OTT shucks! ! that is looking great!!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

There will be a little bit of file work left to do, then it's onto the sanding.

I may not get anything done on it tomorrow as we will be out looking at houses. Maybe if we get back early enough in the day I'll get some more done and post. Thanks for watching.

Teach


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Sanch said:


> I gotta find me a natty fork...gotta learn to shoot OTT shucks! ! that is looking great!!


I started shooting OTT and switched to TTF because of the hand slap I was getting. Plus I find TTF easier to sight with. It's all personal preference for the most part. This frame I'm hoping will turn out to be a very nice SS and the wood looks like it has lots of figure and nice grain. Time will tell when I get the finish put on. Finding natties is easy when you start actually looking you will be surprised how many you find. Good luck in finding a nice one.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

I have been kicking myself cause I had a bunch of peach wood before I started this journey and a whole apple tree too...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Teach said:


> There will be a little bit of file work left to do, then it's onto the sanding.
> 
> I may not get anything done on it tomorrow as we will be out looking at houses. Maybe if we get back early enough in the day I'll get some more done and post. Thanks for watching.
> 
> Teach


this is like watching the season finale of your favorite t.v. show, cliffhanger included !

seriously, keep up the pics and the work. the triangle shape on the forks is going to fit real snug in your grip while shooting, its more ergonomic .


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Looking good, it's nice making them fit your hand as you build, truly custom in a cookie cutter world. Good on you and thanks for sharing.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You are doing very well. I look forward to more with a great deal of interest.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Really enjoying this thread, can't wait for the final episode. lol


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

agree with Mr. fsa46....

Can't wait to see the final result...


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome save there! I do much the same, but my stockpiles are overflowing. :imslow: Thanks so much for the build-along! This helps us newbies understand the processes and steps. I for one am a very hands-on learner, so this is truly appreciated!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I am by no means an expert builder. I'm still at the hobby level with this frame being somewhere around the number 15th that I have done. Each is different and seems to improve a bit from the one before it. And I think for us slingshot lovers, building is an evolution that keeps changing based on what new things we continue to see. There are two main people of influence in this frame who"s names I won't mention for now just in case it turns out poorly. If the frame turns out nice I'll give up their names for credit :rofl:

I used to do a lot of soapstone carving and once in a while I'd work with alabaster stone which is pure white usually but other colours can also be found. I'd try not to "design" my piece that I was working on but rather tried to "create" it based on what vibes I got from the material. That is how I have approached this frame. I'm just trying to let mother nature tell me how best to utilise this chunk of crotch wood that otherwise would have been thrown out.

I don't know if the other builders out there feel the same way or not but I feel the building that I have done since joining the forum here last year (roughly) has helped me improve my shooting. There seems to be a Zen like quality to the way a piece that you have created feels in your hand vs the way a frame feels that came from someone else.......with rare exception. There is just more of a connection to what you are shooting with and I think that helps to bring together all the individual little things that go into making the shot.

For all you guys waiting for the next phase............sigh.........this part is like watching grass grow for me........all the sanding. Right up to where I start in on the finer sandpaper of about 400 grit where the wood grain starts to show itself nicely.......then I start getting excited as the frame starts to come alive. If all goes well I should be back at it by about 2 or 3 pm this afternoon. Maybe the grass will have grown by then. :wave: I'm hoping there will be a little bark that survives the sanding that will be left for contrast on the frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know that I'd ever be tempted to throw away any of my crotch wood.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice indeed!! Well done!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Marvelous job so far, anxiously awaiting the next chapter! :wave:


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> I don't know that I'd ever be tempted to throw away any of my crotch wood.


Ahaha, you dirty dog you! But I though only old guys had to be concerned about that? grin


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Got back at it half an hour or so ago. Now sanded with 80 & 120 grit. The grain is starting to pop out. Seems very finely grained. Onward.

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's gonna be my type of slingshot! Yep, keeping a little bark on if you can is contrasty and backs up the idea of natural fork. Can't wait to see this one done. Tks a bunch for sharing!! A sack full of "attaboys" to ya! Ain't it grand when you make one for YOU and you only? I love to find big fat natural forks and ergo them up one side and down the other. The miniatures are fine for those who like 'em but the fat boys fill the hand and just feel good especially with strong pull bands.

I noted you used a router to save a bit of time..wise thinking.

Are you going to slot the forks for easy band changes or go the old fashioned tie 'em down route? I guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Call it the Buzzard! !! The piece of bark looks like a buzzard beak and the knot looks like the eye looking at it sideways! Just saying! ! It looks great!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Chuck, how I will band it up I have not decided. I have some ideas but no firm decisions yet.

I got up to a 400 grit dry sand today then switched over to an oil sand with BLO and then oil sanded at 400 then up to 600 grit. The oil sanding helps to fill the end grain and makes the growth rings appear darker. I sanded till I could no longer bend my fingers. Thats enough for one day. With the oil bringing out the grain, she's looking real pretty. I'll see how it polishes up tomorrow and if she comes up ok I will posts more pics then. Thanks for looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Coming slowly but surely!








































The Buzzard? I was thinking
"Twisted Tyton" as the inspiration for the shape came from Eric at Metro Made Goods and also Chepo69's flowing lines. Poor lighting inside right now but heres a peek!
























Well thats pretty much it for the build along. Nothing left to do but lots of hand polishing. I will post more pics when its banded up and ready to be introduced formally. Special thanks goes out to Eric at Metro for his awesome Tyton frame which inspired me to take some of those lines and use them here. Also an acknowledgement to Chepo69 who's smooth flowing lined sling shots just always amaze with each one being unique with such Latin flare. Thanks guys, you both were my inspiration with this build. Cheers. Thanks to everyone else who came along for the ride. I hope you had fun.

Teach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

That is one sweet frame my friend. Very nice job.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

That grain is POPPING!!!! Nice work!


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Great job,Got yourself a fine looking shooter

Just need to band her up and let us know how she shoots

Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking good, that was certainly worth the wait.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Teach said:


> ... but rather tried to "create" it based on what vibes I got from the material. That is how I have approached this frame.


Hey Teach!

"Death needs time like a Junkie needs junk!" (W.S. Burroughs) - Thanks for killing me! 

I love what you do here! - This is why people (imho) come to the forums!

You´re building an absolutely awesome slingshot. And I love to "witness" that!

That shooter is a beauty!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > ... but rather tried to "create" it based on what vibes I got from the material. That is how I have approached this frame.
> ...


Such kind words Be. Thank you so much. I have looked at your work many times and thought to myself "one day I want to have his skill" and here you are praising my work. I am truly humbled. It means a lot.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and an awesome natural mate. Thanks for showing us the phases of the work in progress. Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Just fantastic!!!

thanks for taking the time to show us the making progress!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

What a beautiful slingshot, thanks for sharing the process, it is really a pleasure to follow it


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very entertaining! Thank you.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it really turned out great,that is really cool shape


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

is it oak?nice pics interesting how it developes.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

twang said:


> is it oak?nice pics interesting how it developes.


I highly doubt it as there were no oak trees near the rubbish pile it came from.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice grain tho


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations on a fine shooter. Now do as we all do. Shoot that puppy and start on the next one.


----------



## Zwillen Dirk (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for watching.
I'm on it...


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

How do you bind the rubber tubes or bands?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very good. It's a wonderful slingshot!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

looks so nice

thanks for showing

cheers


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

flipgun said:


> Congratulations on a fine shooter. Now do as we all do. Shoot that puppy and start on the next one.


Hahaha, way ahead of you! grin


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

logger said:


> How do you bind the rubber tubes or bands?


In the slots with the matchstick method. It's pretty clear in the photos. The flat band is doubled and stretched and then slid into the slot where the inserted matchstick or any small stick, bobby pin etc. holds it preventing it from being drawn backward through the slot towards the shooter. Very simple and dependable method of attachment with no tying.

My apologies, I had forgotten that I did a second post entitltled "First Build Along Complete". You may view the banded up photos here;

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44105-first-build-along-complete/?hl=twisted

Teach..


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you Leon - you make good beer! :neener:









looks so nice

thanks for showing

cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheers my friend


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

tottaly awesome....

great job Mr. Tag

i like it....


----------

